# Hallo



## maxtor (29 Apr. 2012)

Hab das Forum hier durch Zufall gefunden und habe mich gleich gereggt. 
Ich tauche dann man ab. lesen...


----------



## BlueLynne (29 Apr. 2012)

dann mal viel Spaß ...


----------



## beachkini (29 Apr. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß beim Stöbern


----------



## TobiasB (29 Apr. 2012)

habe mich gleich gereggt. 

Hoffe du hast es wieder weggewascht.

Aber man sieht sich.


----------



## CelebFan28 (29 Apr. 2012)

Hallo! Was bedeutet "gereggt"?
Gruß 
Celebfan28


----------



## beachkini (29 Apr. 2012)

CelebFan28 schrieb:


> Hallo! Was bedeutet "gereggt"?



Registriert im Inet-Slang


----------



## CelebFan28 (29 Apr. 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> Registriert im Inet-Slang



Donnerwetter! Man lernt nie aus....
Danke für die Aufklärung!
(ich hätte jetzt ein /g/ weggelassen)


----------



## General (29 Apr. 2012)

Willkommen auf CB und viel Spaß beim stöbern


----------

